# مطلوب وكيل معتمد



## الفرح عنواني (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*روى ابن ماجة /أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مر بسعد بن أبي وقاص وهو يتوضئ فقال له : لا تسرف . فقال : أوَ في الماء إسراف ؟! فقال : نعم ،و إن كنت على نهر جار... *

*الأن ولأول مره في الشرق الاوسط *

*جهاز توفير الماء العجيب*

*للمساجد والمجمعات السكنية و التجارية للشركات *
*والمنازل المدارس المستشفيات الوزارات والفنادق وجميع القطاعات العامه والخاصه *





*ميزات جهاز توفير الماء *

*1- توفير ماء بقيمة 80%*
*2- يعمل الجهاز على نظام photo cell *
*3- لا يحتاج إلى لمس محبس الماء لعدم نقل الجراثيم*
*4- يوجد بداخله 8 فلاتر لتنقية الماء من الشوائب*
*5- تستطيع التحكم بالمسافة المطلوبة لغاية نصف متر*
*6- يعمل على نظام بطاريات القلم التي تستخدم في جهاز الرموت كنترول العائدة للتلفاز ولا تحتاج إلى كهرباء*
*7- تعمل على ضخ الهواء مع الماء*
*8- الجهاز مضمون لمدة عامين والاستبدال مباشره في حال الاعطال*
*9- البطارية مضمونة لمدة 3 سنوات*
*10- صناعه تركية بامتياز ألماني*
*11- ليس لها بديل في الشرق الأوسط ولا دول أوروبا*
*12- تركب على إي بطارية أو خلاط دون الحاجة لتغير الخلاط*
*13- سهلة التركيب*
*14- القطع متوفرة*
*15- السعر مغري ومنافس جدا بالنسبة لأي جهاز أخر إن وجد ومنافس بالنسبة للمزايا الموجودة في الجهاز*
*16- مصنف ومعتمد من iso9001*
*لمزيد من الاستفسار الرجاء الاتصال على موبايل*
*​**للجادين فقط من رجال الاعمال واصحاب المشاريع كالفنادق والمستشفيات *

*تم اعطاء الوكاله للدول التاليه *
*الوكيل في الشرق الاوسط والاردن ومدير المبيعات *
*المملكه العربيه السعوديه *
*دولة الامارات العربيه *
*دولة قطر *
*سلطنة عمان *
*وهذا بروشور كامل عن المنتج *







*فيديو مقارنه على كمية سحب الماء عند تركيب الجهاز وعند عدم تركيبه 

http://www.youtube.com/user/rajairam.../0/4YmagQqy4Bg
كيفية تركيب الجهاز 

http://www.youtube.com/user/rajairam.../2/qGqYwK8YLhM

مطلوب وكيل معتمد في دولة الكويت على ان يكون في غاية الجديه ولمزيد من الاستفسار الرجاء الاتصال مع السيد رجائي الرمحي على جوال 00962795613058
​​*​


----------

